# proper attire and smoking



## barbygirl (Feb 13, 2010)

I was just curious as to what to wear on the train at night. I usually just wear my teddy, is that ok? Does the train have a smoking car? I want to go coast to coast from Los Angeles to Orlando on the # 1 Starlight limited. Don't think I can cross country without a ciggy lol Also during the day I would like to wear my shorts and flip flops with my favorite UCLA tank top. I'm not expected to dress up am I? Can't wait to get on the board as they say. thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## JayPea (Feb 13, 2010)

There's no smoking on Amtrak except the Auto Train. There are, however, several designated smoking stops along the way for those who want to smoke. As for attire, the shorts, flip-flops, and tank top idea is fine, though with the flip-flops I'd be very careful when passing between cars. As for your teddy at night, that might cause a stir especially around horomonally challenged adolescents. :lol: You don't say whether you're going by coach or a sleeper; in a sleeper, with curtains closed, anything (and if you care, nothing! :lol: ) goes. Also, you should be aware the Sunset Limited does not go all the way through to Orlando. Since Hurricane Katrina, the Sunset Limited only goes as far as New Orleans.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 13, 2010)

barbygirl said:


> I was just curious as to what to wear on the train at night. I usually just wear my teddy, is that ok? Does the train have a smoking car? I want to go coast to coast from Los Angeles to Orlando on the # 1 Starlight limited. Don't think I can cross country without a ciggy lol Also during the day I would like to wear my shorts and flip flops with my favorite UCLA tank top. I'm not expected to dress up am I? Can't wait to get on the board as they say. thanks for your help in advance.


First, the Sunset Limited (train 2) has not gone through to Orlando since Hurricane Katrina. It only goes from Los Angeles to New Orleans. Your options to go from Los Angeles to Orlando would be to go from LA to New Orleans or Chicago, another train to Washington, DC, then another train Washington to Orlando.

The trains are entirely non-smoking. There are smoking stops where you can get out and smoke on the platform, although only do this at announced smoking stops, because some stops are very short (30 seconds). The train will leave without you if you do not re-board when announced. If you do smoke anywhere onboard the train, be prepared to be kicked off at the very next stop. The crews as a rule enforce the non-smoking policy vigorously.

If you going coach, you usually just sleep in your clothes. In coach, I think a teddy would be highly inappropriate. Sweats or a pjs pants & some kind of top would be a better idea. If you are in sleeper, wear what you like -- you are in a private room.

There is no dress code, and the average tends toward casual, to put it mildly. Depending on how the air conditioning is set and how well it is working, you may want to be prepared for the car you in to either be a little hot or a little cold. So your own comfort is the guiding principle here.

You have to wear footwear. Getting caught in the slider plates between cars would not be a positive experience. I would hesitate to wear flip-flops because of this.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 13, 2010)

barbygirl said:


> I was just curious as to what to wear on the train at night. I usually just wear my teddy, is that ok? Does the train have a smoking car? I want to go coast to coast from Los Angeles to Orlando on the # 1 Starlight limited. Don't think I can cross country without a ciggy lol Also during the day I would like to wear my shorts and flip flops with my favorite UCLA tank top. I'm not expected to dress up am I? Can't wait to get on the board as they say. thanks for your help in advance.


Do you mean the Sunset Limited?

If you are in a roomette/bedroom that should be okay, but if you're in coach.....you will be around a lot of people.

Most trains make regular stops through out the journey. If you look at the time table for the sunset limited on amtrak.com, you will see them.

It does not have a smoking car.

They do prefer you don't wear flip flops, Amtrak suggests wearing 'sturdy shoes'. You will be moving from car to car, & train cars sometimes shift side to side when you are in the vestibule.

Have a nice trip!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 13, 2010)

I think you guys have been had. "Barbygirl" wants to traipse around the cars at night in a teddy? UCLA tanktop? :blink:


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 14, 2010)

I think Baby Girl is taking us for a ride.


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 14, 2010)

MikefromCrete said:


> I think Baby Girl is taking us for a ride.


But what a great Valentines day present. Watching a California Girl traipse around the cars in a teddy or tank top? I wouldn't discourage her at all. I'll bet half the guys on the train would take up smoking just to join her at trackside for a ciggy so they could watch. :lol:


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 14, 2010)

ThayerATM said:


> MikefromCrete said:
> 
> 
> > I think Baby Girl is taking us for a ride.
> ...


:lol: :lol: You know what P T Barnum used to say-There's a sucker born every minute! :lol: :lol:

I was thinking you must be kidding, but unfortunately there are girls out there that would say such things.


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 14, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> ThayerATM said:
> 
> 
> > MikefromCrete said:
> ...


When barbygirl made her first post I was really skeptical. I wanted to say something, but held back 'cuz there was an outside chance that she was serious. When petalumaloco broke the ice, I started laughing. I'd been had. :lol: I'm still laughing. Can you imagine the scenario when the conductor come up and taps her on the shoulder and says: "Excuse me mam, but we have certain dress codes on my train?" It gets funnier and funnier the more I think about it. :lol:    :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 14, 2010)

I was quite taken by a young woman a couple of years ago on the Zephyr; certainly you'd see more skin on the beach, but crimony it was a pleasant surprise late at night on the way to the can.


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 14, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> I was quite taken by a young woman a couple of years ago on the Zephyr; certainly you'd see more skin on the beach, but crimony it was a pleasant surprise late at night on the way to the can.


STOP IT!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm going to be up all night laughing. :lol:

I've probably never seen "barbygirl" herself, but I've seen her generic equivalent a couple of times on trains. Eeewwwww. The staff and passengers certainly do become flummoxed. :lol:


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 14, 2010)

Tomorrow is Valentines Day, not April Fools Day, correct? I think someone's baiting us.

Ya know, The Traveler hasnt posted has he?  :lol:

RF


----------



## deimos (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like the beginning of could be Girls Gone Wild on the Train....


----------



## KWBud (Feb 14, 2010)

ThayerATM said:


> When barbygirl made her first post I was really skeptical. I wanted to say something, but held back 'cuz there was an outside chance that she was serious. When petalumaloco broke the ice, I started laughing. I'd been had. :lol: I'm still laughing. Can you imagine the scenario when the conductor come up and taps her on the shoulder and says: "Excuse me mam, but we have certain dress codes on my train?" It gets funnier and funnier the more I think about it.:


Okay, I'll bite.

There _must_ be a dress code for the public areas. Surely, a group from the

*Sunnier Palms **Nudist** Travel Club* would be required to cover up in the diner

car.

Yet, I have not seen a dress code published by Amtrak. So, does the *conductor*

make the rules for *his* train? The rules would then be on the whim of an

individual? For a government run entity?

How would a situation where someone was _well beyond_ the bounds of normal

decency but within _legal_ limits be handled?

--

Bud


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 14, 2010)

KWBud said:


> ThayerATM said:
> 
> 
> > When barbygirl made her first post I was really skeptical. I wanted to say something, but held back 'cuz there was an outside chance that she was serious. When petalumaloco broke the ice, I started laughing. I'd been had. :lol: I'm still laughing. Can you imagine the scenario when the conductor come up and taps her on the shoulder and says: "Excuse me mam, but we have certain dress codes on my train?" It gets funnier and funnier the more I think about it.:
> ...


My assumption would be that since the train is a public conveyance, one should dress as you would in public, which still leaves a lot of room for debate. What I would term unacceptable may be quite fine with others.

I don't think the Conductor makes his/her own rules, but if you are creating a problem by your attire & refuse to correct it, they can do something about.

IIRC, the conductor can remove anyone from the train that is a problem.


----------



## henryj (Feb 14, 2010)

barbygirl said:


> I was just curious as to what to wear on the train at night. I usually just wear my teddy, is that ok? Does the train have a smoking car? I want to go coast to coast from Los Angeles to Orlando on the # 1 Starlight limited. Don't think I can cross country without a ciggy lol Also during the day I would like to wear my shorts and flip flops with my favorite UCLA tank top. I'm not expected to dress up am I? Can't wait to get on the board as they say. thanks for your help in advance.


A train travelers worst nightmare. Please fly. Last thing I want to see on a train is someones bare feet in flip flops. And shorts and a tank top.........give me a break. Be sure an paint your nails some ugly color too. Do you have piercings and tatoos all over? You will be a hit in the Diner. But yes, do ride that "Starlight Limited" coast to coast. Let me know how you like it. lol.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 14, 2010)

My fears are babygirl could be in the same category as these 300 plus pound Spandex "Stratotankers" you see taxiing through Wal Mart on the electric scooters, blubber spilling into the aisle and blocking the way of shoppers trying to get out of there :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 14, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Tomorrow is Valentines Day, not April Fools Day, correct? I think someone's baiting us.Ya know, The Traveler hasnt posted has he?  :lol:
> 
> RF


When does the next train leave?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> My assumption would be that since the train is a public conveyance, one should dress as you would in public, which still leaves a lot of room for debate. What I would term unacceptable may be quite fine with others. I don't think the Conductor makes his/her own rules, but if you are creating a problem by your attire & refuse to correct it, they can do something about.
> 
> IIRC, the conductor can remove anyone from the train that is a problem.


It really make you wonder how it works out politically since it is a government operation. If you wear something that offends others, but you are sitting quietly in your seat can they make you change? Does the 1st Amendment apply on the train or is there a something in the Contract of Carriage relinquishing that right that we have all agreed to without reading the fine print.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 14, 2010)

Guest said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > My assumption would be that since the train is a public conveyance, one should dress as you would in public, which still leaves a lot of room for debate. What I would term unacceptable may be quite fine with others. I don't think the Conductor makes his/her own rules, but if you are creating a problem by your attire & refuse to correct it, they can do something about.
> ...


So much for a light hearted discussion. Some people have to push politics into everything. :angry:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 14, 2010)

I think that since a train is a public place, you need to conform with public views.

Now I'm not saying these views that I'm stating are right or wrong, but I doubt that nobody would be offended if you walked down the street nude or having sex on the sidewalk. Try to do those things on a city bus! So why should Amtrak be different? :huh:

It may be one thing if in your room with the door and curtains shut, but it's another if you are in coach or the Sightseer!


----------



## AlanB (Feb 14, 2010)

Conductors have had people removed from Amtrak trains simply for wearing a shirt with offensive language on it and the passenger refused to change it.


----------



## alanh (Feb 14, 2010)

The T&C says Amtrak can refuse to carry people


Whose conduct is objectionable (such as, but not limited to, being under the influence of alcohol or narcotics)

Whose personal hygiene makes them offensive

"Offensive conduct" is a pretty broad category. Amtrak also has a First Amendment Policy, but that's in reference to non-passengers in the stations.


----------



## dlagrua (Feb 14, 2010)

If requests like this keep being made, why before you know it someone will cry descrimination and start demanding an all nude car.

I do believe that some degree of dignity and decorum be followed on a public train. When going to dinner my wife and myself always go in "business casual" dress and we always get partnered with another couple who are similarly dressed. Neat casual or business attire seems the norm on Amtrak.

However, if someone wants to take a roomette or bedroom and wishes to travel in the nude all the time, no one can or will say anything as its their own private space for the trip.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 14, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> If requests like this keep being made, why before you know it someone will cry descrimination and start demanding an all nude car. I do believe that some degree of dignity and decorum be followed on a public train. When going to dinner my wife and myself always go in "business casual" dress and we always get partnered with another couple who are similarly dressed. Neat casual or business attire seems the norm on Amtrak.
> 
> However, _if someone wants to take a roomette or bedroom and wishes to travel in the nude all the time, no one can or will say anything as its their own private space for the trip_.


I just hope the cleaning crew pays extra special attention to the upholstered seats! :blink:


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 14, 2010)

I had to Google for what a teddy was.. luckily I was at home and not at work :lol:


----------



## Hamhock (Feb 14, 2010)

As many a different Internet discussion forum has said from time to time: "This thread is useless without pictures."


----------



## rrdude (Feb 14, 2010)

Chris J. said:


> I had to Google for what a teddy was.. luckily I was at home and not at work :lol:


Get out much? LOL.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 14, 2010)

Although, this DOES remind me of my very first training run as a waiter on a Chicago to Laredo, TX train, (Inter American?) but I was turning in Ardmore, OK. Can't recall the station, but it was sunset time, and the sun was JUST at the edge of the horizon, but still very, very bright.

The track was running north-south at this particular station stop, and as the young coed hurried thru the diner, to get to an open vestibule to detrain, well, EVERY employee sitting at one of the tables on the east side of the diner, got the equivalent of today's controversial airport x-ray scanners, but MUCH better.

You see, she was wearing an off-white, very, very, lightweight material sundress. And the sun was at the EXACT level with the dining car's windows. She was ONLY wearing a sundress. Trust me on that one. (And everyone in the diner could attest to that.) You should have seen the jump to the west side of the diner when she appeared on the platform. I thought the car was going to tip over.

Alas, as she walked along the platform, the shadow of the station or the canopy cast a shadow, blocking the sun.....

OBVIOUSLY, I never forgot it, and I imagine others in the diner haven't either!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 14, 2010)

Chris J. said:


> I had to Google for what a teddy was.. luckily I was at home and not at work :lol:


Yeah, I was going to throw up a photo, but I couldn't find one that would pass muster!


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 14, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Chris J. said:
> 
> 
> > I had to Google for what a teddy was.. luckily I was at home and not at work :lol:
> ...


Here's some *Teddy* stuff.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 14, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Chris J. said:
> ...


Those Vermonters can be pretty risque'.


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 14, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Chris J. said:
> 
> 
> > I had to Google for what a teddy was.. luckily I was at home and not at work :lol:
> ...


Therein lies the rub. <_< What is "proper" clothing on a train that will pass muster? And in which car? It's fun to let one's imagination fly on the wings of an eagle, but in the sober light of day [read on the train] some objective (and some subjective) standards have to be followed. I guess the conductor is the final authority on a train, since there doesn't seem to be a quick court of appeals once he/she has made a decision.  Meanwhile, lets take our hat off to barbygirl even if she has more guts than sense. :lol:


----------



## dlagrua (Feb 14, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > If requests like this keep being made, why before you know it someone will cry descrimination and start demanding an all nude car. I do believe that some degree of dignity and decorum be followed on a public train. When going to dinner my wife and myself always go in "business casual" dress and we always get partnered with another couple who are similarly dressed. Neat casual or business attire seems the norm on Amtrak.
> ...


Yes I share that concern as well, but it would be nieve of us to believe that some people are not having sex in the sleepers and most likely not wearing clothing doing it! There are many stories to be told. Just ask the attendents on the AutoTrain about the "college" trains during winter/spring breaks and in Sept and May. I sometimes wonder if the upholstered seats, carpet and sofa surfaces are ever shampooed. I know that the janitors board the train after it has completed its route. They vacuum and clean the toilet shower and sink but there is probably no way to clean the upholstery in the limted time that they are allotted.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 14, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is Valentines Day, not April Fools Day, correct? I think someone's baiting us.Ya know, The Traveler hasnt posted has he?  :lol:
> ...


I love that gif!!! Makes me think of chocolate! And trains!


----------



## KWBud (Feb 14, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Conductors have had people removed from Amtrak trains simply for wearing a shirt with offensive language on it and the passenger refused to change it.


Who is to say what "offensive language" is? Would it be limited to the six "dirty

words?" How about political cartoon that poked fun at the President? I would

hate to think I could be removed from a train because I wore a shirt that offended

the conductor, since he is the individual in charge.



alanh said:


> The T&C says Amtrak can refuse to carry people
> 
> Whose conduct is objectionable (such as, but not limited to, being under the influence of alcohol or narcotics)
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure how to split this quote.

On point one, is wearing a bathing suit that is legal in the jurisdiction in which the train

is running (for instance) objectionable conduct? Still, some skimpy bikinis would be

out of place in a setting like a train.

On point two, does a non-passenger really have more freedom of expression than a

passenger?

In reality though, if you are taking a train for sightseeing or travel an issue like that is

probably unlikely to arise. I can't imagine a conductor throwing a passenger off the

train unless they are well outside the bounds of decorum.

And, if you are going to wear a teddy in coach or the diner, you should be aware that

you are pushing the limits of acceptable behavior.

I do have a *real* story. I was a poll watcher and you are not allowed to engage

in electioneering at the poll location. But *every* registered voter has a right to

vote.

So, are you allowed to wear a "vote for ????" t-shirt into the polling place? There was

quite the discussion, but ultimately they were allowed to vote with the shirt. It bothered

me that the decision was made by an individual rather than a set by a pre-defined policy.

I could easily have gone the other way and that voter would have been deprived of the

right to vote. I also wonder if the decision would have gone the other way, if the shirt

had expressed support for the *other* candidate.

--

Bud


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 14, 2010)

KWBud said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Conductors have had people removed from Amtrak trains simply for wearing a shirt with offensive language on it and the passenger refused to change it.
> ...


Interesting take. Certainly what I may consider offensive does not always offends others, and some may view it as a right to be obnoxious. Just as I something I may do could offend you.

So, the offense would, I'm assuming be based on what your average person would be offended by. I'm sure if someone is doing/wearing something that is offensive, others will certainly say something about it.

As for your voter story, wearing something with a candidate & 'vote for' is, in my opinion not electioneering. Dictionary.com defines electioneering as "To work actively for a candidate or political party."

Sounds like an expression of free speech.

We still should behave/dress certain ways in public. Those ways are usually based on where you are & what you are doing. You would not wear scuba gear in the desert, unless you found a lake nearby!


----------



## alanh (Feb 14, 2010)

KWBud said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Conductors have had people removed from Amtrak trains simply for wearing a shirt with offensive language on it and the passenger refused to change it.
> ...


On the other hand, there are some pretty graphic images that could be put on a shirt. I don't know if you've run across some of the internet shock sites; I have, and I'd strongly advise against Googling them.



> I'm not quite sure how to split this quote.
> On point one, is wearing a bathing suit that is legal in the jurisdiction in which the train is running (for instance) objectionable conduct? Still, some skimpy bikinis would be out of place in a setting like a train.


Objectionable is not the same as illegal. The National Passenger Rail Corporation, although owned ultimately by the Feds, is technically a private corporation. As long as the rules it sets do not violate accommodation laws (sex, gender, religion, national origin), it can set conduct rules as it sees fit. They don't need to be restricted to just what's illegal. A restaurant can require men to wear jackets and ties, even if Speedoes are legal.



> On point two, does a non-passenger really have more freedom of expression than a passenger?


I meant non-passenger as in outside the passengers-only spaces. Train stations are often owned by local governments, so they may fall under public space laws. Passengers, as long as they follow the same rules, can do the same.


----------



## KWBud (Feb 15, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Although, this DOES remind me of my very first training run as a waiter on a Chicago to Laredo, TX train, (Inter American?) but I was turning in Ardmore, OK. Can't recall the station, but it was sunset time, and the sun was JUST at the edge of the horizon, but still very, very bright.
> The track was running north-south at this particular station stop, and as the young coed hurried thru the diner, to get to an open vestibule to detrain, well, EVERY employee sitting at one of the tables on the east side of the diner, got the equivalent of today's controversial airport x-ray scanners, but MUCH better.
> 
> You see, she was wearing an off-white, very, very, lightweight material sundress. And the sun was at the EXACT level with the dining car's windows. She was ONLY wearing a sundress. Trust me on that one. (And everyone in the diner could attest to that.) You should have seen the jump to the west side of the diner when she appeared on the platform. I thought the car was going to tip over.
> ...


This is another good example of what I'm talking about. This young woman wanted to travel and was not out to challenge the rules in any way. She selected an unfortunate wardrobe, experienced unanticipated conditions and endured the awkwardness of that mistake.

Now suppose that the same lady was getting on the train early in the morning and there were no buildings to block the strong backlighting caused by the rising sun. Everyone on the train suddenly has x-ray vision as the train slows for the platform. The conductor sees the situation and confronts the passenger and tells her to change clothes or not be allowed to board. The problem is that she did not bring a change of clothes for a day trip.

Looking at it from the point of view of the passenger, sure she made an regrettable mistake, but she was ready to suffer the consequences. She had no choice. However it was the conductor who exacerbated the situation by confronting her and thus ensuring that everyone on the train was aware of her mistake. This greatly intensified the situation and humiliated her when (in her point of view) he should have worked to alleviate the awkward circumstances that she unexpectedly found herself in.

Suppose the setting sun had happened in the middle of nowhere and she were put off the train and had to endure a whole day of discomfort and humiliation in addition to being shamed by the conductor. Would she be able to sue Amtrak? Would the conductor get in trouble?

I would rather see a set of rules that unambiguously state the policy. Then when a situation arises there will be much less chance of a misunderstanding.

--

Bud


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 15, 2010)

As a woman, I can tell you it would be unlikely the young lady had made a 'mistake' in her wardrobe selection.

I have certain items of clothing that are more revealing than others. I know which items are that way & what I should wear with those items. Since she also chose to only wear the sundress, to me it sounds deliberate.

I also doubt that she would have been embarrassed if she dressed that way on purpose.

The only thing about it would be if she had started out in another outfit, had to change & had forgot to bring a slip, etc for that dress, & had nothing else to switch to....

We have, as a whole, become very relaxed about what is acceptable clothing in public. But only if you are young, skinny, & good looking.

We also need to remember that if you are in a public place & you are asleep, someone may see something they may not want to see, & you don't want them to see, either.

I also think barbygirl is a fake.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 15, 2010)

Add me to the "think Baby Doll is a fake too". The name, the description of the teddy, and the UCLA shirt. Haha, I bet she was wetting herself while she was writing it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Just as a matterof interest, is there an Amtrak equivalent of the Miles High Club? I'm interested only for academicreasons, you know!


----------



## rrdude (Feb 16, 2010)

Guest said:


> Just as a matterof interest, is there an Amtrak equivalent of the Miles High Club? I'm interested only for academicreasons, you know!


For Pete's sake, there are BEDROOMS on "the Amtrak". What do you think?

I got a GOOD belly laff though when I read that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 16, 2010)

Guest said:


> Just as a matterof interest, is there an Amtrak equivalent of the Miles High Club? I'm interested only for academicreasons, you know!


The 79mph club? :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 16, 2010)

Guest said:


> Just as a matterof interest, is there an Amtrak equivalent of the Miles High Club? I'm interested only for academicreasons, you know!


Strictly in confidence for your "scientific" survey, I know a guy whos a platinum member of both (back in the day you understand!),not mentioning any names but I see him every morning in the mirror!  BTW-A roomette is a little cozy for 2 but since this guy grew up with a Volkswagen Beetle (the OLD Beetle)all things are possible, or as they say "necessity is the mother of invention!"  A couple of our members are taking LD trips on their honeymoons so yes, it's the best of both worlds! 

Whenever someone says Bedrooms are better on Amtrak they are correct! (Real pros belong to the Coach Club also, thats a rather tough one to join!)


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 16, 2010)

I think we are venturing into the "Too Much Information Club"!

We (including me) need to be reminded that there are under age individuals on this board.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Feb 16, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Just as a matterof interest, is there an Amtrak equivalent of the Miles High Club? I'm interested only for academicreasons, you know!
> ...


Jim, actually, on trains, it's the "Milepost Club". There's a group for it on Facebook. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> I think we are venturing into the "Too Much Information Club"!We (including me) need to be reminded that there are under age individuals on this board.


Under age for what? :lol: (21 to drink, everything else is usually 18 or even 16 or 17 to drive/join the military/vote/jury duty/active interest in females etc.)There is such a thing as thinking were protecting the young when they know more than us (and are more active also!)


----------



## rrdude (Feb 16, 2010)

NativeSon5859 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


DANG! And I was dumb enuff to actually check out FB to see if there was a "milepost" club....... Got me!


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Feb 16, 2010)

rrdude said:


> NativeSon5859 said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


There is, I created it. Search for "The Milepost Club"...it's there...with a whopping 8 members! haha


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 16, 2010)

Me thinks Baby Doll is not only fake, but probably a guy with a very active libido.

The post about having a all-nude (or clothing optional) car got me thinking....

They could moon back the bystanders in Southern California on that day they moon the trains.

They could name the level of service as 'Am bare a$$ing' class. It could be advertised as a stripped down version of coach class.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 16, 2010)

Guest said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > I think we are venturing into the "Too Much Information Club"!We (including me) need to be reminded that there are under age individuals on this board.
> ...


I meant under 18.

Speak for yourself-Young people under 18 THINK they know more than Adults-then they grow up.(Hopefully)

If think back to when you were under age, you were convinced that all Adults were stupid & had no clue about anything.

They, of course, felt the same way when they were young.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 16, 2010)

When do reservations open up for BA class? :huh: I want to get low bucket! :lol: (Or is that a take off fare - as opposed to an add on?  )


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 16, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> Speak for yourself-Young people under 18 THINK they know more than Adults-*then they grow up.(Hopefully)*


Then everyone on AU (including me) has to be an exception to the rule! (I've never grown up!) :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 16, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > Speak for yourself-Young people under 18 THINK they know more than Adults-*then they grow up.(Hopefully)*
> ...


Aloha

Growing Old is Mandatory Growing Up is Optional, Thank God I am only Old.  

Could this be this year's toilet paper thread?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 16, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> Could this be this year's toilet paper thread?


Maybe this *winter's* TP thread! :lol:


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 16, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sunchaser said:
> ...


:lol: :lol: Love it! Could be..... :lol: :lol: I'm only speaking from experience, 'cause I'm barely grown up myself. Only because I have to be. :lol: :lol: Not OLD yet!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 16, 2010)

NativeSon5859 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


Im SHOCKED!SHOCKED! to discover that such things are happening on Amtrak trains!  Round up the usual suspects!(the best place to start is AU members,that bunch are "unusual suspects!") :lol: The LD train s are shut down till we get to the bottom of this disgraceful development by order of the administration! :blink: Actually this is really great fun, it's been a hard winter for everyone (well I guess Eric is the exception,maybe part of Florida? :unsure: ),glad Im going on train trip tomorrow, the sun is out, its 60 and life is good! TP indeed, yall should be ashamed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 16, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> NativeSon5859 said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


79 club is easy. How about the 125 and 150 club on nec.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll volunteer to personally investigate any reports of trying to get into "The Milepost Club"!


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 16, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Actually this is really great fun, it's been a hard winter for everyone (well I guess Eric is the exception,maybe part of Florida? :unsure: ),glad Im going on train trip tomorrow, the sun is out, its 60 and life is good! TP indeed, yall should be ashamed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aloha

Very true there are benefits here, girls wear less than a Teddie walking around  , I guess guys do to, but I don't notice them. It is above 60 at night, about 80 now,  but I don't have a train to ride tomorrow.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a Teddy too, and like a Bear, it's usually covered by lots of fur. (More like hair!) :lol:


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I still have a Teddy Ruxpin somewhere!


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 16, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Actually this is really great fun, it's been a hard winter for everyone (well I guess Eric is the exception,maybe part of Florida? :unsure: ),glad Im going on train trip tomorrow, the sun is out, its 60 and life is good! TP indeed, yall should be ashamed! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I feel soooo bad for you. 80 degrees. Tough to deal with. Current temp here is a 'balmy' 46 degrees. I've been going outside barefoot off & on all last week. Shocking! :lol: Oh to be riding the train.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 16, 2010)

Housekeeper is coming tommorrow so I'm going for a ride on the MRR to get in my $50.

I'll sure keep my eyes open for any hanky-panky and I;ll be sure to try to join in!


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 17, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> 79 club is easy. How about the 125 and 150 club on nec.


And when the HSR routes get built the bar will be raised once more ...


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2010)

You can join the "Mile High Club" on Amtrak on the CZ west of Denver! :lol:


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 17, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I have a Teddy too, and like a Bear, it's usually covered by lots of fur. (More like hair!) :lol:


Thanks. Now I have an image in my head that I just can't get rid of.  YIKES!


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 17, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Teddy too, and like a Bear, it's usually covered by lots of fur. (More like hair!) :lol:
> ...


Oh POOH!

www.fanpop.com/.../67675/title/winnie-pooh


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 17, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Aloha

After reading this I thought I would warm you up,







And cool you off.


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 17, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Teddy too, and like a Bear, it's usually covered by lots of fur. (More like hair!) :lol:
> ...


We're skating pretty close to the edge here. :lol: I'd hate to step over the edge. My wife gave me a GREAT comment to post, but I was laughing far too much to type.  Do ya think that those "under 18 children" members are having their morals corrupted? :lol: I doubt it.


----------



## Amtrak839 (Feb 17, 2010)

ThayerATM said:


> Do ya think that those "under 18 children" members are having their morals corrupted? :lol: I doubt it.


What morals? :huh: I wasn't aware us teens had morals.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 17, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...


Beautiful rainbow & scenery! I've wanted to visit your fair state, but hubby doesn't want to go back. He thinks he won't want to come home. I think I would have the same problem.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the scenery in the 2nd photo - and the water too!


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 17, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I like the scenery in the 2nd photo - and the water too!



Water, what water?  I bet no one noticed her ankle braclet!!!

RF


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 17, 2010)

OK, How many took another look? 

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> OK, How many took another look?  RF


It requires about 6 months of detailed close examination. :lol: Maybe I can get a federal grant - but they'll probably require me to have at least 5 other researchers on my team. :angry:


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 17, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > OK, How many took another look?  RF
> ...


Yup, I'm a guppy. I took another look. She just looks like a girl to me.  I really don't care about the people in the pics, I was eyeballing the ocean. When I was a teenager, I certified for scuba. That was back when I looked like that.


----------

